# Wanted: TivoNet, TurboNet or CacheCard



## stamasd (Jun 26, 2002)

After about 10 years of service, my TurboNet card bit the dust. I tested it in my other S1 TiVo (I have 2 ) and it's definitely the card that is bad, not a software problem. So now I need a replacement because that unit isn't getting updates anymore (dialup is not an option, and I'd rather not do the ppp-over-serial as I'm too lazy). I can use a TivoNet card as well since I have a NE2000 ISA card I could drop in there. In fact that is what I use in my other S1. And CacheCard has built-in networking as well.

So if you have either a TivoNet, TurboNet or Cachecard that you don't use anymore, drop me a PM because I'm interested.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Check ebay. They show up there from time to time.


----------



## stamasd (Jun 26, 2002)

Well, I did before posting. Looks like the last time one showed up was a couple of months ago.


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

http://www.9thtee.com/tivoupgrades.htm


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

stamasd said:


> Well, I did before posting. Looks like the last time one showed up was a couple of months ago.


Check ebay for used Tivos with either adapter and not just the adapter. You probably stand a better chance of finding one alreading installed in a Tivo rather than a standalone card.


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

go to the site I mentioned. They still have cards.

9thtee hasnt updated in years, but what is listed is still saleable


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Ask Jafa!


----------



## stamasd (Jun 26, 2002)

Yeah, I bought one from 9th tee this morning. I first contacted Mark to confirm that he still has any left, and when he replied I placed an order. Thanks!

As for ebay, indeed all of those I have seen listed in the part were installed in units, not alone.



netringer said:


> Ask Jafa!


Is he still around? I haven't been around here myself for the past few years.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

netringer said:


> Ask Jafa!





stamasd said:


> Is he still around? I haven't been around here myself for the past few years.


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/member.php?u=15778


----------



## stamasd (Jun 26, 2002)

netringer said:


> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/member.php?u=15778


Good. I have someone to bug then if the binary blob install for the cachecard doesn't work (I have what you could call a _slightly_ unconventional setup)


----------

